# Best way to add a third function to loader



## FarmerCline

I'm looking at a JD 6420 tractor with a 640 loader and was wondering what would be the best way to add a third function. The dealer said to add it like it was factory installed would require a different joystick and hydraulic control system to be installed for a price of $2,500. The other option would be a splitter valve with a button beside the joystick that would be pressed when wanting to use the third function and then moving the joystick like I was tilting the bucket would control the third function, when I needed to use the tilt again I would have to hit the button again before using the tilt, I would not be able to use the third function and tilt simultaneously though. Would I be okay use a splitter valve like that or is there a better option? Thanks, Hayden


----------



## AndyL

You could hook in the rear remote and use the rear controls that are already there. That would be the cheapest. I use one rigged that way from time to time. Once you get used to it, it works quite well.


----------



## haybaler101

AndyL said:


> You could hook in the rear remote and use the rear controls that are already there. That would be the cheapest. I use one rigged that way from time to time. Once you get used to it, it works quite well.


That is what I did on my NH TL100A. I hook in to a rear remote for third function. I bought the loader already plumbed for third. It was going to be $2000+ to add splitter and use button on joystick. My setup works fine and only use it for a few hundred small squares on grapple. My other two loaders have triple valves instead of joysticks to control loader and third function.


----------



## JD3430

$2500? That's crazy. My Kubotas were maybe $1100.
Great feature to have, though. I plow snow with both mine.


----------



## aawhite

Our loader was plumbed for 3 function, we ran lines to the rear hydraulics. Worked fine.


----------



## FarmerCline

The loader is not plumbed for a third function...I guess that is the reason for the high cost to install it like factory on the joystick. They said it would cost about $1000 to have a splitter valve like I said installed. I guess you could hook into the rear remotes but I hate to take up a set of them as I only have two sets on the tractor.


----------



## Tim/South

Add a fassi valve. It is relatively inexpensive. It prioritizes one of the existing valves already going to the loader (or so I was told).

When I bought my new Deere, one of the dealers wanted to add the Fossi for the third function, $400.

I bought from a different dealer and had the factory function third function added. Different joystick and stack was $1,000.


----------



## JD3430

FarmerCline said:


> The loader is not plumbed for a third function...I guess that is the reason for the high cost to install it like factory on the joystick. They said it would cost about $1000 to have a splitter valve like I said installed. I guess you could hook into the rear remotes but I hate to take up a set of them as I only have two sets on the tractor.


Neither was mine. Just a straight loader and joystick.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Hayden, I have two 6430's that have the 3rd function on the loader to use my grapples. The first was $1000 and the 2 was $1100. That price sounds crazy.If that would be a deal breaker, maybe the dealer will come off of the price. I mean they aren't cheap tractors and you are spending a lot of hard earned bucks. JMHO, Mike


----------



## aawhite

Set-up for the loader is not hard, you could probably do it yourself: steel lines run along one arm to the back of the loader, then standard hydraulic lines with fittings the rest of the way. We left the lines in place, slung under the axle by a mount we made: when we needed the 3rd function, we plugged them in, when we didn't, we disconnected them and laid them across the pto shield. They were never in the way, never interfered with anything in the back, never had issues. We used this system for years on a JD 4240 open station. The loader almost never came off the tractor.

I don't recall a time we ever needed to use the 3rd function on the loader but also needed both hydraulics on the back for something else.


----------



## DSLinc1017

AndyL said:


> You could hook in the rear remote and use the rear controls that are already there. That would be the cheapest. I use one rigged that way from time to time. Once you get used to it, it works quite well.


I do the same thing, At first I thought it wouldn't work very well. But now I'm so used to it its second nature.

I was going to do this: http://www.everythingattachments.com/3rd-Function-kit-p/tra-3rd-funcl.htm

It might be an option for you. At the time I was short on cash (still am) so I used one of my rears.....


----------



## FarmerCline

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Hayden, I have two 6430's that have the 3rd function on the loader to use my grapples. The first was $1000 and the 2 was $1100. That price sounds crazy.If that would be a deal breaker, maybe the dealer will come off of the price. I mean they aren't cheap tractors and you are spending a lot of hard earned bucks. JMHO, Mike


 I thought that was a bit high also, I talked to them again today and they said that the joystick and hydraulic system for the loader had to be removed and replaced with a different system and joystick and plumbed for he third function and they wouldn't do it much cheaper than what the told me before. They are not budging on the price of the tractor either they said 60k was as low as they were going to go because they had someone else wanting it that would probably give that. I offered them $58,000 in cash money and they wouldn't accept....I have till tomorrow afternoon to let them know or they are letting the other guy step in.


----------



## enos

Buy a blue one and wear green tinted sunglasses. Most likely get a brand new Nh optioned right out for what your spending on green paint.


----------



## JD3430

FarmerCline said:


> I thought that was a bit high also, I talked to them again today and they said that the joystick and hydraulic system for the loader had to be removed and replaced with a different system and joystick and plumbed for he third function and they wouldn't do it much cheaper than what the told me before. They are not budging on the price of the tractor either they said 60k was as low as they were going to go because they had someone else wanting it that would probably give that. I offered them $58,000 in cash money and they wouldn't accept....I have till tomorrow afternoon to let them know or they are letting the other guy step in.


I'd tell em to pound sand. That's not even a 5% price reduction.
BTW: if you do buy it and still want to pay less for 3rd valve, go to WR Long website. They sell all the kits. Take it to another dealer and have them toss the WR Long 3rd valve kit on it. Much less expensive.


----------



## Vol

enos said:


> Buy a blue one and wear green tinted sunglasses. Most likely get a brand new Nh optioned right out for what your spending on green paint.


John Deere tractors hold their values like none other in this country.....especially 6400 series.

Regards, Mike


----------



## enos

Vol said:


> John Deere tractors hold their values like none other in this country.....especially 6400 series.
> 
> Regards, Mike


But you pay up front for resale value, plus interest. But I don't wanna get in a pi$$ing match over color.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Exactly enos. Paying in more to hopefully get it back later... What is this, social security? Lol


----------



## FarmerCline

enos said:


> Buy a blue one and wear green tinted sunglasses. Most likely get a brand new Nh optioned right out for what your spending on green paint.


 I don't bleed green by no means....didnt even own a John Deere until 4 months ago. I bought a 3020 powershift and man do I love that tractor and that is what got me looking toward green tractors. I am not buying a JD because of resale value, I am going to buy a tractor because of the way it handles,features,etc...and if I would go sell it and it holds its resale value thats a bonus. I have nothing against blue tractors but the new generation Deeres were years ahead of the Fords of that era. I grew up around Ford tractors and I do have a little 1720 that I am very fond of that will never leave but for the most part I was glad to part with the other two Fords year before last. I replaced them with two different shades of red and liked them better...although one turned into a money pit. I don't know a whole lot about the new NH tractors and how much Ford they actually have in them. One thing though I am not wanting to buy a new tractor....even if it costs the same as a lightly used one...I want absolutely nothing to do with this tier 4 emissions crap.


----------



## bluefarmer

I agree with enos


----------



## Grateful11

Yea that price does sound pretty high. Dealer said it was about $900 to add it to the Kubota here.


----------



## somedevildawg

How many hours on that machine Hayden.....closed center hydraulics? Power quad? 640 loader, what are you going to use the third function for, a grapple? If so I would definitely just use the remote on the rear, during that time you won't be using the rears anyway right?

My joystick has the buttons for the function but it is not plumbed for it, I don't use grapples so never needed it....

That price seems a bit high was the reason I asked those questions....I could have bought a power quad 6420 with 640 @ 2500 hrs for 45-48k earlier in the year....opted not to spend the money....glad I didn't now....on the flip side, the 6420 is a great tractor. I paid 36k for mine with 640 loader 6k hours and promptly had to buy a new tranny (IVT) for a net of about 60k....but I sure do like it.....closed center, lights everywhere, Icey cold a/c, great visibility........and as a bonus....it's green


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> How many hours on that machine Hayden.....closed center hydraulics? Power quad? 640 loader, what are you going to use the third function for, a grapple? If so I would definitely just use the remote on the rear, during that time you won't be using the rears anyway right?
> My joystick has the buttons for the function but it is not plumbed for it, I don't use grapples so never needed it....
> That price seems a bit high was the reason I asked those questions....I could have bought a power quad 6420 with 640 @ 2500 hrs for 45-48k earlier in the year....opted not to spend the money....glad I didn't now....on the flip side, the 6420 is a great tractor. I paid 36k for mine with 640 loader 6k hours and promptly had to buy a new tranny (IVT) for a net of about 60k....but I sure do like it.....closed center, lights everywhere, Icey cold a/c, great visibility........and as a bonus....it's green


 1,003 hours, 16 speed power quad with power reverser, 640 loader, I'm assuming it has a closed center hydraulic system with the 25 gpm flow...according to tractor data they all do...if not this would be a deal breaker because I want this tractor to be capable of running a bale bandit or baron if I would get one in the future. This tractor was supposedly used lightly on a hay farm and appears to be in nice shape. I would want the third function for a grapple and maybe to pick up a pile a limbs when we trim the apple trees. I guess it would be fine to use the rear remotes or a splitter valve but for the money I'm spending on this I would like it to be factory and they won't budge on the 60k price...it was 63k to begin with but they came down right of the bat. The worst thing is I have to give them an answer by tomorrow evening as they have someone else asking about it.

You must have not saw my other post a couple days ago about the tractor....I was hoping you would chime in sooner or later as your the one that got me looking into these tractors after my post on looking for a tractor I made back in the spring.


----------



## endrow

On our older IH Tractors we just used one of the rear remote outlets for a third function.


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow, 1k hours, hard to find em like that.....I suppose the tractor looks like it's been kept inside cover as well. Does it have air ride seat? That air ride is the cats meow...power quad is an awesome tranny, well proven. I believe you're right about the 6420 all being closed center 25gpm, others like the 6410 may not have been....I'm sure the rubber looks like new with only 1k.

Idk, I really like my 6420, would recommend to anyone for sure.....the price is just a bit high but then again it's not like you're gonna find one with 1k hours either.....with the season winding down to a close, I'm not sure I wouldn't call their bluff, they may be telling the truth, but then again......I am still toying with the idea of getting another 6420 or perhaps a 7330 or equivelant, I'm at the Deere dealer the other day in sycamore ga. Stopped in because I saw a 7 series used....I talked to the fella about it, told me a bit about it, it was kinda rough....been road hard and put up wet, guy says i" if you want it, you better get it, I have a fella coming to look at it today thats probably gonna take that tractor", he had a fairly good price on the tractor, (no loader) 58k....I balked, told him I would "think about it" that was 3 weeks ago, tractor ain't moved out of its tracks....purty sure he was lying, after all he is a salesman....

Perhaps you could tell em....get the third function installed and I'll take the tractor for your 60k price....that may be the best approach....

You'll like the 6420, that's for sure, it's well suited for hay work....and it's got that damned green paint....


----------



## SVFHAY

I've owned a 6410 for 11 year's and had a 6420 for 4. Comfortable, efficient, productive and a lot of pride of ownership would be words to describe the experience. However they were expensive to purchase, required many service calls and costly repairs. Maybe all brands are that way now. It used to be if you had a tractor under 4k hours you were good to go.

Anyway both ran a bandit well. Not all have the big pump though. Have them put a gauge on it while you watch. It should push 25 gpm cold at working rpm easily. The pump in my 6410 was replaced before 2k hours , the technician said if only it had been a couple hundred serial nunbers later it woulda had the updated parts.......heard that more than once.


----------



## FarmerCline

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, 1k hours, hard to find em like that.....I suppose the tractor looks like it's been kept inside cover as well. Does it have air ride seat? That air ride is the cats meow...power quad is an awesome tranny, well proven. I believe you're right about the 6420 all being closed center 25gpm, others like the 6410 may not have been....I'm sure the rubber looks like new with only 1k.
> Idk, I really like my 6420, would recommend to anyone for sure.....the price is just a bit high but then again it's not like you're gonna find one with 1k hours either.....with the season winding down to a close, I'm not sure I wouldn't call their bluff, they may be telling the truth, but then again......I am still toying with the idea of getting another 6420 or perhaps a 7330 or equivelant, I'm at the Deere dealer the other day in sycamore ga. Stopped in because I saw a 7 series used....I talked to the fella about it, told me a bit about it, it was kinda rough....been road hard and put up wet, guy says i" if you want it, you better get it, I have a fella coming to look at it today thats probably gonna take that tractor", he had a fairly good price on the tractor, (no loader) 58k....I balked, told him I would "think about it" that was 3 weeks ago, tractor ain't moved out of its tracks....purty sure he was lying, after all he is a salesman....
> Perhaps you could tell em....get the third function installed and I'll take the tractor for your 60k price....that may be the best approach....
> You'll like the 6420, that's for sure, it's well suited for hay work....and it's got that damned green paint....


 Yep it looks practically brand new shed kept, air ride seat, buddy seat, and the tires are practically new also. I'm thinking of offering them 59k they add the third function.


----------



## FarmerCline

SVFHAY said:


> I've owned a 6410 for 11 year's and had a 6420 for 4. Comfortable, efficient, productive and a lot of pride of ownership would be words to describe the experience. However they were expensive to purchase, required many service calls and costly repairs. Maybe all brands are that way now. It used to be if you had a tractor under 4k hours you were good to go.
> Anyway both ran a bandit well. Not all have the big pump though. Have them put a gauge on it while you watch. It should push 25 gpm cold at working rpm easily. The pump in my 6410 was replaced before 2k hours , the technician said if only it had been a couple hundred serial nunbers later it woulda had the updated parts.......heard that more than once.


 Since you had a 6410 could you tell me if it had a metal hood or was still plastic like the 6420? Did the 6410 have less electronic controls than the 6420? What were some of the problems you has with these tractors?


----------



## SVFHAY

10 has metal hood. I like plastic 20 hood waaaaaay better. 10 has far fewer electronic s but to be fair they didn't make much trouble. It had the 4 valve engine with the ivt so it had common rail injectors. Most 20's didn't have the complexity of this but it worked perfectly. Always used more fuel than the 10 but a lot more was getting done. 10 had a pto service call at 400 hrs. Reoccurring probl for next 2000 hrs that i could solve myself in about 15 minutes after being shown how. 10 had hyd pump replaced at 2k hr, 2k$, pwr quad repair soon after, 2500$, injectors, pump rebuild, timing cover gasket, water pump, [email protected] hrs. Couple minor electric items on pto and ac in rhere too. The 20 only had a 2000$ electric water pump in the 1500 hrs I owned it, that was for ivt, not on the one your looking at. Search"toasty" on this forum to see why it left me.

I have 3 green tractors. I think th 64's are great for haying. It does take some $ to keep and feed them.


----------



## FarmerCline

Wow, I just read the about your 6420 that burned...sorry about that. Did you ever figure out the exact cause of the fire? That's interesting you say you like the plastic hood better...any particular reason? I always though that a metal hood would last longer, sure it may dent but I have dreams of that plastic becoming dry and brittle 10 or more years down the road. It sounds like he 6410 you had may have been a lemon...surely they weren't all that way.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Just keep a coat of wax on that plastic baby and it will look like new years from now. Unless you get a lemon, that tractor will last a lifetime. You don't see them come down the road with that few hrs. that's why they won't budge. In the long run, it ain't that much for the 3rd function, so just bite the bullet. It will be worth just as much down the road hopefully. Do you feel a hook in your mouth?


----------



## somedevildawg

Mine is exactly like svf had, common rail, closed center, at idle would do 25gpm, ivt, air ride and integrated joystick for loader operations, the ivt is a joy for just about any work...but especially for loader work. i too had to replace the electric water pump, common failure and continueing upgrade on these tractors, only with ivt....as much i like the ivt, i wouldnt hesitate to buy a power quad either..... I don't park it with anything else now.......

The other day I saw a fella that is in the dirt hauling business here, been doing it for a long time, family affair...... Anyway they had 4 big international tandem dumps, beautiful, black with gold lettering, 2009 models....always parked em side by side at the house.....

Saw him the other day in a white ford.....hmmmm...asked him what was up......and you know how this ends....dome light circuit shorted for some reason and all 4 were up in smoke.....insurance company replaced em with 2008 model fords.....he said he was happy for anything.....lesson learned


----------



## SVFHAY

The hood thing, way more functional and beautiful than the steel, that will make up for any loss in durability . The fire, no one of with any experience in detail of such things looked at it. Common rail fuel systems are efficient . Price an injector for one and you may agree such machines should be traded before warrenty expires. Still miss the ivt.......


----------



## JD3430

SVFHAY said:


> 10 has metal hood. I like plastic 20 hood waaaaaay better. 10 has far fewer electronic s but to be fair they didn't make much trouble. It had the 4 valve engine with the ivt so it had common rail injectors. Most 20's didn't have the complexity of this but it worked perfectly. Always used more fuel than the 10 but a lot more was getting done. 10 had a pto service call at 400 hrs. Reoccurring probl for next 2000 hrs that i could solve myself in about 15 minutes after being shown how. 10 had hyd pump replaced at 2k hr, 2k$, pwr quad repair soon after, 2500$, injectors, pump rebuild, timing cover gasket, water pump, [email protected] hrs. Couple minor electric items on pto and ac in rhere too. The 20 only had a 2000$ electric water pump in the 1500 hrs I owned it, that was for ivt, not on the one your looking at. Search"toasty" on this forum to see why it left me.
> I have 3 green tractors. I think th 64's are great for haying. It does take some $ to keep and feed them.


Aren't you upset at all those repair expenditures?


----------



## SVFHAY

JD3430 said:


> Aren't you upset at all those repair expenditures?


Look at you ,JD, poking the bear . Okay I'll bite.

Everything breaks. Got it. What fryed me was with the transmission, hyd pump and water pump the tech told me the same thing. If it had only been built a few hundred/thousand units later it would have this great beefed up properly designed part. Great. I would enjoy working for a major ag manufacturer in r&d if they would pay me to. Instead I paid for a premium product and thought that work was done.


----------



## somedevildawg

That would piss me off as well.....make me want to park it in the front doorway.....but....can't tell you how many things that I've bought over the years that had product improvements that make you wonder what the hell were they thinking when they designed that? Guess that is part of the cost of doing business.....hopefully they had continued product improvement and got it right....only thing is, we pay for it....

Coolant pump is a good example.....the first one looked like it was a piece of crap from the get go....big, cumbersome, hoses running every which way....2nd generation (mine came with this one, went out at 6300 hrs, not sure if it had ever been replaced) was much smaller and appeared to be built better....the last one that I bought had a retrofit kit to update all of them....it is a nice looking engineered part, much better than the 2nd generation, hoses are managed correctly and the retrofit kit was a snap to install....that was JDs third and final "fix" for this issue.....hope it works, looks like it will, only time will tell. It came at a price, I bought it thru the service department for 1250.00, parts wanted 1700.00

All in all I'm in to my 6420 for 36k, 23k, 1.3k, and 1k....so 61-62k with 6k hours but a new ivt and other new parts, with 2 years of warranty on the tranny....and a whole lot of aggravation getting everything fixed....

When I bought it for 36k I was under the assumption that I would have to spend some dollars on it, just didn't think it would be THAT much....I had a 6715 before the 6420 and I did not like that tractor.....one day my dealer calls me up and says he had a buyer, he knew I was unhappy, sold it for exactly what I paid for it and used it two years on them....


----------



## FarmerCline

Well I think I may have missed out on the tractor....offered him 59k this morning and they add the third function...he said no and I told him my final offer was 59k as is and to let me know when he wanted me to bring the money. He told me he would have to think about it and would call me later and let me know....well the day has gone by and no phone call. At first I thought he might be waiting for the last minute thinking I would call him an accept his price but now that the day is up I beginning to think maybe he called the other guy and he offered him more. I don't really know how to feel.


----------



## JD3430

somedevildawg said:


> That would piss me off as well.....make me want to park it in the front doorway.....but....can't tell you how many things that I've bought over the years that had product improvements that make you wonder what the hell were they thinking when they designed that? Guess that is part of the cost of doing business.....hopefully they had continued product improvement and got it right....only thing is, we pay for it....
> Coolant pump is a good example.....the first one looked like it was a piece of crap from the get go....big, cumbersome, hoses running every which way....2nd generation (mine came with this one, went out at 6300 hrs, not sure if it had ever been replaced) was much smaller and appeared to be built better....the last one that I bought had a retrofit kit to update all of them....it is a nice looking engineered part, much better than the 2nd generation, hoses are managed correctly and the retrofit kit was a snap to install....that was JDs third and final "fix" for this issue.....hope it works, looks like it will, only time will tell. It came at a price, I bought it thru the service department for 1250.00, parts wanted 1700.00
> All in all I'm in to my 6420 for 36k, 23k, 1.3k, and 1k....so 61-62k with 6k hours but a new ivt and other new parts, with 2 years of warranty on the tranny....and a whole lot of aggravation getting everything fixed....
> When I bought it for 36k I was under the assumption that I would have to spend some dollars on it, just didn't think it would be THAT much....I had a 6715 before the 6420 and I did not like that tractor.....one day my dealer calls me up and says he had a buyer, he knew I was unhappy, sold it for exactly what I paid for it and used it two years on them....


Like you said, the money for repairs like that sux, but the down time, especially if during haying season, would really fry my gluteus Maximus.

Farmer Cline: I think they're doing the typical "we have another buyer" BS routine with you. I dont have a lot of respect for dealers that tey to play you like that. Make your offer and don't talk anymore. If that's really your final offer. All they're trying to do is scare you so you'll bid higher. 
When I buy something, I try to take the offensive. Make an offer, give a deadline to accept and if they don't call me back with an answer I tell them to pound sand. If they won't budge on price, I tell them I want a spare drive belt, spare set of blades, etc. 
it's your money, and my guess is the owner of the dealership is doin better than most of us are.


----------



## SVFHAY

I see my problem now. I need to hire somedevildawg to be my purchasing agent. Running tractors2 years at no cost, back door parts dept deals and a ivt 6420 for 36k? Sweet! Must be that southern charm.

Farmer Cline, I think you will hear from your dealer before long.


----------



## Tim/South

I agree you will probably get a call in the next day or so. If you are afraid you have missed a good deal then you are more inclined to make the leap.

If he called me, I would tell him he needed to get right, that there were not a lot of people with $58,000 out there willing to let it go. (Yes I know 58 is a thousand less than your offer. He should have taken the $59 when it was on the table)

There are a lot more tractors out there for sale than there are buyers. I would make sure he understood that, in a nice way of course.

If there actually in another interested buyer he is probably playing that guy against you.


----------



## somedevildawg

SVFHAY said:


> I see my problem now. I need to hire somedevildawg to be my purchasing agent. Running tractors2 years at no cost, back door parts dept deals and a ivt 6420 for 36k? Sweet! Must be that southern charm.
> Farmer Cline, I think you will hear from your dealer before long.


Lol....I ain't tellin what I paid for my bandit....I was thinkn that they might call the po po on me before I could get out of town with that one...

I think you'll hear from them as well, but like JD said....my price is back at 58 and y'all put the third valve on.....

As aggravating as it is, it's a necessary evil in sales, them damned real estate sales people are the worst....that crap about we have another buyer, their offer is this, I think you should come in at this......give me a break, it's my money and I'll decide where I come in at....if I don't get it, it wasn't meant to be and another deal even better will come along....only time it's different is if I have to buy a piece right then....I try not to let that cat out of the bag.....


----------



## Grateful11

FarmerCline not sure who you're dealing with but if it's JamesRiver they think they have everyone's you whats in the wringer and can do whatever they want but there's still a couple independents and other merged JD dealers like Quality Equiment and others that will hopefully keep JR straight. It still amazes me that one JamesRiver will give you one price and another will give you something completely different. I called my local up the first of the week about that High Moisture Kit for the baler and have yet to hear back from him, kinda ticks me off. He said our loader tractor wouldn't pick up a wet bale. If it can pick up a green 8' long x 3' in dia. maple log it should pick up a 45" x 4' green bale.

My gut feelings you'll get a call back. Is this someone you've dealt with before?

On the plastic hood I still say open your hood when you stop so the heat doesn't build inside when you park it at the end of a hot run and it will probably last longer.


----------



## FarmerCline

Grateful11 said:


> FarmerCline not sure who you're dealing with but if it's JamesRiver they think they have everyone's you whats in the wringer and can do whatever they want but there's still a couple independents and other merged JD dealers like Quality Equiment and others that will hopefully keep JR straight. It still amazes me that one JamesRiver will give you one price and another will give you something completely different. I called my local up the first of the week about that High Moisture Kit for the baler and have yet to hear back from him, kinda ticks me off. He said our loader tractor wouldn't pick up a wet bale. If it can pick up a green 8' long x 3' in dia. maple log it should pick up a 45" x 4' green bale.
> My gut feelings you'll get a call back. Is this someone you've dealt with before?
> On the plastic hood I still say open your hood when you stop so the heat doesn't build inside when you park it at the end of a hot run and it will probably last longer.


 I don't like all this merging of dealers either. It's the James River location in Statesville....they ought to be good to me after the money I spent on that no till drill back in the spring.

Here's something that really gets me now, I ordered the drill with the open center hydraulic kit so I could run it with my IH tractor also....I really didnt know what the kit looked like and they told me it was ready to pick up so I assumed it had it on it. A couple weeks later when 
I was ready to use the drill they sent a mechanic out to show me the ins and outs and he made the comment it is a good thing you have a closed center tractor and I said we'll it shouldn't matter because I had the open center kit installed. He proceeds to tell me that there was no open center kit on that drill. I called them that evening and told them and they said someone must have overlooked that and they would have to order the kit and would try to have someone come out and install it within a week....that was the middle of June and they still have not come out despite my numerous phone calls.


----------



## Tim/South

> they would have to order the kit and would try to have someone come out and install it within a week....that was the middle of June and they still have not come out despite my numerous phone calls


You are much too nice and they have mistaken kindness for weakness.

Time to reveal a plan to be there one day and cause a scene that would make the march from Selma to Montgomery look like a Disney production.


----------



## somedevildawg

I agree.....I couldn't be held responsible for the outcome on that one...


----------



## FarmerCline

Tim/South said:


> You are much too nice and they have mistaken kindness for weakness.
> 
> Time to reveal a plan to be there one day and cause a scene that would make the march from Selma to Montgomery look like a Disney production.


 Maybe so, I just have always had a hard time not being nice about things....but if you ever do get on my wrong side you had better take the next flight out of the country. I guess it would have been a different story had I had I not had the 3020 with closed center and only the IH to pull it....they would have been bringing me a loaner tractor with closed center to use until they got the kit installed. I should have been more demanding to when they were going to get it fixed anyway.


----------



## somedevildawg

FarmerCline said:


> Maybe so, I just have always had a hard time not being nice about things....but if you ever do get on my wrong side you had better take the next flight out of the country. I guess it would have been a different story had I had I not had the 3020 with closed center and only the IH to pull it....they would have been bringing me a loaner tractor with closed center to use until they got the kit installed. I should have been more demanding to when they were going to get it fixed anyway.


Me too cline.....I get taken advantage of fairly regularly....told my dealer the other day, look I figure if the good lord lets me draw breaths for the next 20 years, I'll probably spend idk 250k - 1 mil on equipment over those years, I don't want to spend it anywhere else, don't make me.......update? Bet a dime to a donut it's still sitting right where she was....


----------



## mlappin

You can sometimes find the hydraulic splitters at The Surplus Center for much much less than most retailers sell em for.


----------

